# finding lye



## BlueRose (Feb 2, 2011)

having a very very very hard time finding LYE! none of the hardware stores or walmart sells it.from what I understand they dont sell it cause its a big ingrident for drugs...(thats terrible)

so is there somewhere I can buy this online??


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

www.essentialdepot.com is the best place I've found on-line. Also look through the yellow pages for any large chemical companies (you have to buy in at least 50lb bulk from them). If you have a TractorSupplyCo store near you they usually carry it in the plumbing section.


----------



## BlueRose (Feb 2, 2011)

I didnt even think about checking out tractor supply...thankyou!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

TSC doesn't carry it by me. Do you have a Menard's down there? Sometimes they will carry it. 

Another on-line supplier is Boyer Corporation.


----------



## cmeyer1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Brookshire Brothers carries it in small amounts. It's a small town grocery store.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Make sure it is 100% sodium hydroxide, most of the drain cleaner ones are not, they contain heavy metals which break the hair in the clog, being under 1% on the bottle it does not have to be listed. My husband hated that I used to use Red Devil Lye, he found me my first supplier.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

AAA chemicals is where I was ordering it online, until Vicki told me they're located in Pasadena- now i just drive up and get it in bulk


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Some True Value Hardware stores carry lye. Mine orders me a case when I need it and even gives me an extra 15% off - Plus no shipping charges.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I buy mine at a winery shop. I can get it for less than half of what I have to pay at other places. I guess it is used to clean floors and clean out their machines and equipment between pressings and such. 

So, if you live in an area with very many winerys you will likely be able to find a shop that caters to them and that sells lye.

Good luck!


----------



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

nightskyfarm said:


> Some True Value Hardware stores carry lye. Mine orders me a case when I need it and even gives me an extra 15% off - Plus no shipping charges.


I didn't event think of True Value, I've been going to Winchester for mine. I'll have to check price comparisons. I can go to Winchester when I visit my dad in the assisted living but a True Value is only 5 miles away from me.


----------



## BearKat0205 (Feb 16, 2011)

I was having a hard time finding lye as well. It was selling for something like $8.00 a pound.
A friend of mine told me about www.boyercorporation.com.
It has lye for 2.50 per pound if you buy 12
2 pound containers.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

BearKat0205 said:


> I was having a hard time finding lye as well. It was selling for something like $8.00 a pound.
> A friend of mine told me about www.boyercorporation.com.
> It has lye for 2.50 per pound if you buy 12
> 2 pound containers.


And it's only $55 for a 50 lb container, I think.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Our local Ace Hardware also stocks lye which I used when I first started making soap.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

FYI - I checked the Boyer Corporation out and the shipping is insane!!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Ingredients to Die For is in the East side of Austin off Springdale. You can pick up 50# for $60. I was surprised when I found out I drive almost right by it when I go to meetings in Austin and they have pickups iin the afternoon. Sure beats paying shipping when I am already in the neighborhood.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

tmfinley said:


> FYI - I checked the Boyer Corporation out and the shipping is insane!!


 In the end, if you buy 12 2 pound cans from Boyer, you end up paying about $2.50 a pound (it has gone up recently). The place you listed, it ends up costing $3.19 a pound that includes a markdown of 20% and free shipping. More when it isn't marked down....
Most of the cost through Boyer is the shipping.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

adillenal said:


> Ingredients to Die For is in the East side of Austin off Springdale. You can pick up 50# for $60. I was surprised when I found out I drive almost right by it when I go to meetings in Austin and they have pickups iin the afternoon. Sure beats paying shipping when I am already in the neighborhood.


Ooh, thanks LaNell! That is $15 cheaper than where i have been getting it locally!


----------

